# Tangled bands, after the shot; what may reduce, etc



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The distaste for tangled (or perhaps twisted?) bands with TTF shooting style was mention on another forum.

At present my observations are *only guesses* by thinking in hind sight why I get little or more band tangling or twisting after the shot. I or others can try to verify what the cause or minimizing of entanglement is with them.

This is a great topic to share observations in what you believe from experience has reduced bands getting tangled or twist after the shot. Or why they tangle or twist. *Be sure to mention what method you are referring to OTT or TTF*

*TTF observations.

Why twisting (occasional tangle); mine mostly have one twist that needs undoing.*
-thinner bands. (Meaning .03 and Thera gold is thinner than .04)
-the longer the band the more tangling

Commentary; 
It occurred to me that two of my preferred bandsets seem to tangle less than ones I used to shoot more often in the past (TBG). In this observation I believe the thickness is a big factor due to the observation of less tangling frequency was most apparent in my .05 latex band set. Too the thicker the latex the easier they untwist as you run your finger down the band from the fork towards the pouch.

The above being said, I shoot a .03 latex, 6.5 active x 22 mm tapered to 16mm and my tangling is about the same, therefore, some reduction I feel may be the catty and the personal shooting mechanics playing a part.

My most used band sets in usage order, currently are; 
7 1/4 to 7 1/2 inches active length. 
.o4 x 20mm to 13mm
.05 x 16mm to 12mm
.o3 x 22mm to 16mm

I hope to do a video showing my shooter and shooting mechanics during the shot and band management after the shot.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I have always just considered it part of the process. I can not conceive not having any tangle. For me it is usually just one or two twist. Simple to set straight. I shoot OTT and TTF Really long bands for butterfly 13 1/2" active and 9 1/2" active for OTT PFS and such. Some times I shoot ammo that is too light for the band set I have on because I am too lazy to change them and I will get a frame shock or hand slap but the band fouling seems to be about the same 

I am interested in this thread to learn more


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

I had noticed the same thing, in my case the solution for no/(much less often)tangle was to flip the frame more.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

OK silly me, I wrote in haste, i only ever shoot ott and see the question relates to TTF style, sorry!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

GHT said:


> OK silly me, I wrote in haste, i only ever shoot ott and see the question relates to TTF style, sorry!


You can comment on either OTT of TTF just let us know what style you are referring to.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Good thread! Some of the things that we often take for granted can sometimes be great indicators to problems as well as advances in our technique. I'll be back to this one for sure!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> I have always just considered it part of the process. I can not conceive not having any tangle. For me it is usually just one or two twist. Simple to set straight. I shoot OTT and TTF Really long bands for butterfly 13 1/2" active and 9 1/2" active for OTT PFS and such. Some times I shoot ammo that is too light for the band set I have on because I am too lazy to change them and I will get a frame shock or hand slap but the band fouling seems to be about the same
> 
> I am interested in this thread to learn more


What/how would you describe to be a "Band Foul"?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

High speed camera work would be gold to this thread!! Anybody got vids????


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> High speed camera work would be gold to this thread!! Anybody got vids????


I have a camera that does fairly high speed but I need good light. Hopefully this weekend I will get some video.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

In my own experience, Tangled bands mean only one thing, the more tangled the bands get, most likely the shot execution and release were not GOOD!

The opposite happens when the shot just feels really good and effortless, them most of the times the bands will be fine and ready to go or in the worst of case they will have twisted half turn.

It almost relates to my shooting when using my compound bow, you can tell a good shot from a bad one in the moment the release broke loose and the arrow its on its way to the target. I get the same kind of feel when shooting my catty, if its quite, smooth and effortless most likely the bands wont tangle. just my :twocents: .

Cheers gang!

Emitto.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Emitto said:


> In my own experience, Tangled bands mean only one thing, the more tangled the bands get, most likely the shot execution and release were not GOOD!
> 
> The opposite happens when the shot just feels really good and effortless, them most of the times the bands will be fine and ready to go or at the worst they will have twisted half turn.
> 
> ...


The exchange rate of those two cents would make you a very rich man almost anywhere in the world!!!! I tend to agree.... Alas, nobody knows whether we speak for the OTT or TTF discipline?!?!?!

Who would I have to strangle to get a copy of that new "Pacific Coast Pouchpinchers" logo?!?!?! lol! It's GREAT!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> > I have always just considered it part of the process. I can not conceive not having any tangle. For me it is usually just one or two twist. Simple to set straight. I shoot OTT and TTF Really long bands for butterfly 13 1/2" active and 9 1/2" active for OTT PFS and such. Some times I shoot ammo that is too light for the band set I have on because I am too lazy to change them and I will get a frame shock or hand slap but the band fouling seems to be about the same
> ...


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

GHT said:


> I had noticed the same thing, in my case the solution for no/(much less often)tangle was to flip the frame more.


I have observed the same, and it works


----------

